# Righteous living in Ezekiel



## FritzMichaels (Nov 1, 2010)

(Ezekiel 18:20-32)   20 The soul that sinneth, it shall die. The son shall not bear the iniquity of the father, neither shall the father bear the iniquity of the son: the righteousness of the righteous shall be upon him, and the wickedness of the wicked shall be upon him.   21  But if the wicked will turn from all his sins that he hath committed, and keep all my statutes, and do that which is lawful and right, he shall surely live, he shall not die.
22 All his transgressions that he hath committed, they shall not be mentioned unto him: in his righteousness that he hath done he shall live.  23 Have I any pleasure at all that the wicked should die? saith the Lord GOD: and not that he should return from his ways, and live?   

24  But when the righteous turneth away from his righteousness, and committeth iniquity, and doeth according to all the abominations that the wicked man doeth, shall he live? All his righteousness that he hath done shall not be mentioned: in his trespass that he hath trespassed, and in his sin that he hath sinned, in them shall he die. 

25  Yet ye say, The way of the LORD is not equal. Hear now, O house of Israel; Is not my way equal? are not your ways unequal?   

26  When a righteous man turneth away from his righteousness, and committeth iniquity, and dieth in them; for his iniquity that he hath done shall he die.  

27 Again, when the wicked man turneth away from his wickedness that he hath committed, and doeth that which is lawful and right, he shall save his soul alive.   28  Because he considereth, and turneth away from all his transgressions that he hath committed, he shall surely live, he shall not die.   29  Yet saith the house of Israel, The way of the LORD is not equal. O house of Israel, are not my ways equal? are not your ways unequal?   30   Therefore I will judge you, O house of Israel, every one according to his ways, saith the Lord GOD. Repent, and turn yourselves from all your transgressions; so iniquity shall not be your ruin.   31 Cast away from you all your transgressions, whereby ye have transgressed; and make you a new heart and a new spirit: for why will ye die, O house of Israel?    32  For I have no pleasure in the death of him that dieth, saith the Lord GOD: wherefore turn yourselves, and live ye.

Wondering what you good people thought of this? Sounds like to me, righteous living is a must and that anyone can fall into judgement. So much for once saved always saved.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 1, 2010)

The truth is never popular when it is hard.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 1, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> (Ezekiel 18:20-32)   20 The soul that sinneth, it shall die. The son shall not bear the iniquity of the father, neither shall the father bear the iniquity of the son: the righteousness of the righteous shall be upon him, and the wickedness of the wicked shall be upon him.   21  But if the wicked will turn from all his sins that he hath committed, and keep all my statutes, and do that which is lawful and right, he shall surely live, he shall not die.
> 22 All his transgressions that he hath committed, they shall not be mentioned unto him: in his righteousness that he hath done he shall live.  23 Have I any pleasure at all that the wicked should die? saith the Lord GOD: and not that he should return from his ways, and live?
> 
> 24  But when the righteous turneth away from his righteousness, and committeth iniquity, and doeth according to all the abominations that the wicked man doeth, shall he live? All his righteousness that he hath done shall not be mentioned: in his trespass that he hath trespassed, and in his sin that he hath sinned, in them shall he die.
> ...



Don't worry the SOS lawyers will find a loop hole on that , LOL


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 1, 2010)

amen brother so true 

Be Holy for I am Holy


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 1, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Don't worry the SOS lawyers will find a loop hole on that , LOL



Yep. what their pastor says is inerrant and infallible. What God says doesnt matter. The 'church' is the pillar of truth even if it contradicts the word of God.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re:*

True repentence yields the fruit of righteousness and restores our relationship with the Father.  True righteousness comes from grace through faith in Christ. My righteousness is but filthy rags. Just let me Love Jesus and my fellow man and I am sure that His righteousness will overtake me and consume my being. God will never leave nor forsake such a person!

And that was my thoughts as I read Ezekiel.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 2, 2010)

All quiet from the OSAS crowd. Kinda hard to twist this passage from good ol Ezekiel.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe we're just in the eye of the storm.


----------

